

Apple Patents Using iPhones and iPads as Input Devices for Creative Desktop Apps - binjoi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/28/apple-patents-using-iphones-and-ipads-as-input-devices-for-creative-desktop-apps/

======
sjs382
Filed in April of 2010. Anyone got examples of prior art?

